# Clenbuterol Fat Loss - Worked?



## Stefanein (Feb 27, 2021)

Clenbuterol Fat Loss - Worked?

Hello everyone so yeah I made a bunch of clen threads and today its been one week since I started taking clen. I started at 129kg and today after a week I am 125kg, I have taken 40mcg of Clen on some days and 80mcg on other days. In total I've taken 13 pills each pill 40mcg over the past week (7) days I'm a bit s**t so it may be the 8th day idk but 7-8 days so far.

Workouts:

Over the past week I've only worked out on 5 days and it hasn't been the same consistency. I take some time to workout because I take 2-3 minute, 5 minute breaks in-between sets, all I am doing are barbell curls and overhead presses, along with squats with my barbell. That's it for weights, and its pretty much till failure, every time I workout I try to push myself harder where I am out of breath and pretty much f**ked. I also got an ab wheel, which I use every time I workout it puts a lot of strain on my abdominal area, the first few times I used it I felt the strain and every time I coughed I could feel the soreness. On top of that I have a backyard where I can sprint from one end of the fence to the other, which is a good distance, but I am not very good at cardio so I sprint from one side to the other give it my all in this one sprint and do it about 3-4 times then I have to catch my breath so I start walking/jogging from each side and it takes me like 3-4 minutes to catch my breath and then I resume give it my all and then start walking/jogging again. After this I take a hot shower which I'd say burns a few calories itself. That's it for working out.

Diet: I've tried my best with starting off and trying to keep myself from eating anything bad, I have oven baked chicken breast, sometimes one, sometimes two for dinner, with lots of boiled broccoli and boiled then baked potatoes which I only cut one potato sometimes two, medium sized. That's my dinner. Oh and something I really need to fix is salad cream, this s**t is bland, so I put a good amount of salad cream on the side and eat the chicken breast with it, the salad cream is not light or fat free so I count the calories with that as well and it isn't anything awful that basically cockblocks me losing weight but at the same time I can get a fat free one or even a light one so I'll do that soon.

Breakfast/Lunch: I don't have breakfast so for lunch I have 2-3 boiled eggs only the egg white, and a can of tuna in brine. I also have 1-2 sometimes 2-3 cups of coffee throughout the day no sugar or sweeteners, its a small cup, and I do add regular milk into it but not much, and no its not semi its full fat but I only add a bit and yes I will switch to semi or even almond milk soon.

My calories in terms of what I'm eating are relatively low, actually pretty low. My water intake is getting better, but not really good, and the reason my main meals are so low in calories and not much because I had a god damn pack of chocolate digestives on my desk and while working I ate like 5-6 of them which when I checked came out to 600+ calories.... and I did this on two separate days. Along with that on one other day I had two bagels with chicken slices and Philadelphia even though the Philadelphia was a light version. So I have f**ked up a bit. But at the same time I've come down to 125kg from 129kg, I just have to keep on learning and getting better at changing my lifestyle and routine.

I don't know what part the clen has in this, but even if its a placebo f**k it I haven't had any negative effects from it so far so I'm going to continue. Oh and in the past week I have had f**k all sleep it has been so bad where I've only gotten 3-4h of sleep and sometimes I take 30 minute naps throughout my day. but anyway I am working on fixing that too this coming week by getting a clean 7-8h of sleep with no bs.

s**t side note, I've never researched or looked into semen retention or any other sexual bs a lot but over the past week I have had sex a lot more, pretty much everyday unless I'm forgetting, but even if I've missed a day its most likely been only once. That's gotten me sweating to and well pretty much tired. I don't know I just read a few articles that semen retention not having sex and masturbating basically anything where you release semen can hinder your results and performance? Anyway. Ty for reading I wrote this for some motivation to myself as well and to keep myself on track along with wanting people to point out my mistakes and advice me if they can I'd appreciate it a lot.


----------



## DaveBobbyBall (Apr 6, 2021)

I've tried Clen with T3 and the Clen wasn't for me. Yes I was losing body fat but I was shattered all the time and my workouts weren't good


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Stefanein said:


> Clenbuterol Fat Loss - Worked?
> 
> Hello everyone so yeah I made a bunch of clen threads and today its been one week since I started taking clen. I started at 129kg and today after a week I am 125kg, I have taken 40mcg of Clen on some days and 80mcg on other days. In total I've taken 13 pills each pill 40mcg over the past week (7) days I'm a bit s**t so it may be the 8th day idk but 7-8 days so far.
> 
> ...


 Why are you taking something like clen when clearly your diet isn't on point (no offence ok). You'll see better results by chucking the drugs and nailing your diet + calories in and out etc.

I am assuming your just after fat loss. I don't know your stats but I'd be surprised if you were below 30/35% bf. Purely by going on this post. (I may be wrong). You can lose bf pretty easy if you got the basics right.

It's not a wonder drug. More of a getting that last couple of bf % off ie 10-12%.

good luck bro ✌?


----------



## Pdub121 (Mar 25, 2021)

Worst stuff you could take , tried twice two different brands and they gave me the shakes for t he first week followed by anxiety and full blown panic attacks in week 2 and 3, never again.

read up on what it goes to your heart and you won't do it ever again, scary stuff


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

Stefanein said:


> Clenbuterol Fat Loss - Worke, I have oven baked chicken breast, sometimes one, sometimes two for dinner, with lots of boiled broccoli and boiled then baked potatoes which I only cut one potato sometimes two, medium sized. That's my dinner. e if they can I'd appreciate it a lot.


 No offence mate you aren't even calory counting and you're asking about clen


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Fat lad who doesn't know about nutrition and eats biscuits for the bulk of his carbs starts taking clen... Yeah this is going to go well


----------

